# Brother kh860



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello MK's, is the brother 860 machine with robber a good investment? I have no experience using a ribber.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

tinastreasures said:


> Hello MK's, is the brother 860 machine with robber a good investment? I have no experience using a ribber.


Nice machine - not used it myself, but have used the 836, 881, 891, 910 and 950. The KR850 ribber is the best one to get and can be used with all Brother standard gauge machines


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

tinastreasures said:


> Hello MK's, is the brother 860 machine with robber a good investment? I have no experience using a ribber.


IMHO YES!!! I have one..great,sturdy workhorse!!


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks ladies...I'm waiting for a response from the woman...it's kinda steep at $450....is that a good price?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a KH840 exactly the same model manufactured just before the KH860. With the ribber included, if its a KR850 or KR900, its not a bad price depending on its condition. The 860 is a very nice machine just limited to the 24 stitch pattern repeat. With the ribber you will be able to knit beautiful items. If its an older KR830 ribber, IMHO, the asking price is high. Unless there are more accessories included...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THe price is high for that model even with the ribber.
I would look for one that is an 881 or higher #. THis one does not have the built in knit leader which later models have. It can use a Garter carriage with the addition of magnets. See if you can get the price down by $150 as it is an old machine that may need servicing.
Look at this site for info on Brother machines
http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello all, If anyone know someone who is looking for a knitting maching to buy, I have an 881 for sale and also a black tilt stand. PM me if you do, Thankyou


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> Nice machine - not used it myself, but have used the 836, 881, 891, 910 and 950. The KR850 ribber is the best one to get and can be used with all Brother standard gauge machines


I like the 900 ribber and it works with all Brother machines. The difference between the 850 and the 900 is the birdseye feature.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> I like the 900 ribber and it works with all Brother machines. The difference between the 850 and the 900 is the birdseye feature.


Oooh never seen a 900 ribber in UK - were they only for the US?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> Oooh never seen a 900 ribber in UK - were they only for the US?


Not sure. 850 will do stripes and 900 and setting for birdseye, called lili buttons on carriage. The differences are in the carriages not the beds.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

KR850/KR900 have all the same functions, both models have the lili/eon selection buttons for double jacquard.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> KR850/KR900 have all the same functions, both have the lili/eon selection buttons for double jacquard.


My 850 carriage does have the lili buttons


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jaysclark said:


> My 850 carriage does have the lili buttons


May have been 850 for Brother and 900 for KnitKing?? Both of mine are Knit King 900's.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> May have been 850 for Brother and 900 for KnitKing?? Both of mine are Knit King 900's.


That's probably why I have never seen one before - don't seem to be sold on UK Ebay


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, 
i haven't heard from her...so she must of sold it already...I will file your suggestions away for future references...


----------

